# VPS [NL & SE] » 15% Discount » XEN Virtualization » 24/7 Technical Support



## NetWatcher (Oct 20, 2016)

```
[COLOR=rgb(178,34,34)][URL="https://www.altushost.com/"]AltusHost B.V.[/URL][/COLOR]- Netherlands based Web Hosting company, offers Top-Notch Managed XEN VPS Hosting Services located in Sweden and Netherlands 
All Packages are covered by 14 days Money Back Guarantee! - Because we believe in the Quality of our services! 

Trying AltusHost services is 100% RISK FREE!

[COLOR=rgb(178,34,34)]XV-1[/COLOR]
Memory: 1 GB
Disk Space: 40 GB
Monthly Bandwidth: 1 TB
CPU Cores: 2
1 IPv4 + 1 IPv6 Addresses Included
Reverse DNS: Yes
RAID-10 Protected Disk Space
Starting at: $16.95 /month* ---  [URL="https://clients.altushost.com/cart.php?a=add&pid=266"]ORDER NOW![/URL]  | [URL="https://www.altushost.com/linux-vps/"]More Info[/URL]

[COLOR=rgb(178,34,34)]XV-2[/COLOR]
Memory: 2 GB
Disk Space: 80 GB
Monthly Bandwidth: 2 TB
CPU Cores: 3
1 IPv4 + 1 IPv6 Addresses Included
Reverse DNS: Yes
RAID-10 Protected Disk Space
Monthly fee: $29.70 /month* --- [URL="https://clients.altushost.com/cart.php?a=add&pid=267"]ORDER NOW![/URL] | [URL="https://www.altushost.com/linux-vps/"]More Info[/URL]

[COLOR=rgb(178,34,34)]XV-3[/COLOR]
Memory: 3 GB
Disk Space: 120 GB
Monthly Bandwidth: 3 TB
CPU Cores: 4
1 IPv4 + 1 IPv6 Addresses Included
Reverse DNS: Yes
RAID-10 Protected Disk Space
Monthly fee: $46.70 /month* ---  [URL="https://clients.altushost.com/cart.php?a=add&pid=268"]ORDER NOW![/URL] | [URL="https://www.altushost.com/linux-vps/"]More Info[/URL]

[COLOR=rgb(178,34,34)]XV-4[/COLOR]
Memory: 4 GB
Disk Space: 160 GB
Monthly Bandwidth: 5 TB
CPU Cores: 6
1 IPv4 + 1 IPv6 Addresses Included
Reverse DNS: Yes
Monthly fee: $59.45 /month* --- [URL="https://clients.altushost.com/cart.php?a=add&pid=269"]ORDER NOW![/URL] | [URL="https://www.altushost.com/linux-vps/"]More Info[/URL]

=================
This month we offer limited 15% LIFETIME DISCOUNT on all payment terms. (Exp. Date 31/10/2016)

To use this Discount, you need to enter during Order process PROMO CODE: [SIZE=14px][COLOR=rgb(178,34,34)]  58LHH89RRZ[/COLOR][/SIZE]
=================
[SIZE=10px](*) listed prices are calculated on monthly payment term and 15% lifetime discount included.[/SIZE]

[U]>>> Setup time: 1 - 24 hours <<<[/U]
Average setup time: 4 hours

[COLOR=rgb(178,34,34)]General Features[/COLOR]
» 99.9% Network Uptime
» Fully Redundant Power and RAID-10 Storage
» 24/7 Premium Technical Support
» Full Root Access
» Easy Upgrade/Downgrade at anytime
» SolusVM Power Panel
» XEN Virtualization
» ZERO Overselling Guarantee!  

Optional Addons:
» cPanel/WHM = $10/mo
» DirectAdmin = $5/mo
» Softaculous = $1.95/mo 
» Additional IPv4 = $2/mo per IP 


[URL="https://www.altushost.com/awards/"]AltusHost Awards[/URL]

[URL="https://www.altushost.com/testimonials/"]AltusHost Reviews[/URL]

[URL="https://www.altushost.com/europe-data-centers/"]Network Speed Test[/URL]


*****************************************************
*****************************************************

[COLOR=rgb(178,34,34)]Accepted payment methods:[/COLOR]
- Credit Cards (Visa, MasterCard, Maestro) 
- PayPal
- WebMoney
- BitCoin
- Payza	
- iDeal
- Bank Wire / Bank Transfer

*We accept both USD ($) and EUR () 
*****************************************************
*****************************************************

[COLOR=rgb(178,34,34)]Why AltusHost?
[/COLOR]- Top Quality Hardware
- 24/7 Outstanding Technical Support 
- Fast & Stable Network 
- No hidden charges!
- RIPE LIR (ORG-AI49-RIPE)
- Competitive pricing
- Own Network and Hardware equipment
- In Business since 2008.
```


```
*****************************************************
*****************************************************

Chat with us @ [URL="https://www.altushost.com/"]www.altushost.com[/URL] //  Email us @ [URL="mailto:%[email protected]%22"][email protected][/URL] //   Follow us on Twitter @ [URL="https://www.twitter.com/altushost"]AltusHost[/URL] //  Like us on FaceBook @ [URL="https://www.facebook.com/altushost"]AltusHost Page[/URL] //   Check our Special Deals @ [URL="https://www.altushost.com/specials.html"]Specials Page[/URL]

*****************************************************
****************************************************
```


----------

